# Fotos Neve - Janeiro 2006



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2007 às 17:30)

Não sei se já é do vosso conhecimento mas acabei de encontrar este site com centenas de fotos do nosso querido dia 29 de janeiro...
Pra kem ainda não viu, curtam k são muitas... 
Esperamos por mais na próxima semana...

http://images.google.pt/imgres?imgu...serra+arrabida&svnum=10&hl=pt-PT&lr=&safe=off


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Jan 2007 às 17:44)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



Sanxito disse:


> Não sei se já é do vosso conhecimento mas acabei de encontrar este site com centenas de fotos do nosso querido dia 29 de janeiro...
> Pra kem ainda não viu, curtam k são muitas...
> Esperamos por mais na próxima semana...




qual site?


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2007 às 17:56)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

A pressa foi tanta que se esqueceram...

http://fotos.sapo.pt/jmoliveira/tag/neve


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2007 às 18:03)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



Luis França disse:


> A pressa foi tanta que se esqueceram...
> 
> http://fotos.sapo.pt/jmoliveira/tag/neve



É verdade faltou o mais importante...
Mas já lá está. O site não é o mesmo luis.


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2007 às 18:12)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

Sorry, é que não estava vísivel quando abri o post...

http://fotos.sapo.pt/nevao/albuns/
http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/6426/neve19np.th.jpg (http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve19np.jpg) http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/3793/neve24xi.th.jpg (http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve24xi.jpg) http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/562/neve34si.th.jpg (http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve34si.jpg) http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/7916/neve44im.th.jpg (http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve44im.jpg) http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/8449/neve56kn.th.jpg (http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve56kn.jpg) http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/9866/neve273ek.th.jpg (http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve273ek.jpg) http://img499.imageshack.us/img499/6217/neve65du.th.jpg (http://img499.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve65du.jpg) http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/5485/neve76xc.th.jpg (http://img492.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve76xc.jpg) http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/659/neve81gp.th.jpg (http://img492.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve81gp.jpg) http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/6672/neve96jz.th.jpg (http://img492.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve96jz.jpg) http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/4811/neve104ea.th.jpg (http://img492.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve104ea.jpg) http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/2514/neve114za.th.jpg (http://img492.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve114za.jpg) http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/3268/neve120gy.th.jpg (http://img492.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve120gy.jpg) http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/8033/neve139lq.th.jpg (http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve139lq.jpg) http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/1378/neve148mu.th.jpg (http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve148mu.jpg) http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/8339/neve153ij.th.jpg (http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve153ij.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/6224/neve161or.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve161or.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/1161/neve177rv.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve177rv.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/663/neve182cw.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve182cw.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/9374/neve191sq.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve191sq.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/2117/neve206sq.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve206sq.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/2026/neve214tv.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve214tv.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/1326/neve220xs.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve220xs.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/8716/neve233hj.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve233hj.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/7704/neve245ae.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve245ae.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/5941/neve259be.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve259be.jpg) http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/5953/neve261cc.th.jpg (http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neve261cc.jpg)


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 18:20)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



Sanxito disse:


> Não sei se já é do vosso conhecimento mas acabei de encontrar este site com centenas de fotos do nosso querido dia 29 de janeiro...
> Pra kem ainda não viu, curtam k são muitas...
> Esperamos por mais na próxima semana...
> 
> http://images.google.pt/imgres?imgu...serra+arrabida&svnum=10&hl=pt-PT&lr=&safe=off



Ja tinha visto esse site amigo Sanxito! A primeira foto, que diz para se quizermos ver em tamanho real, essa foto é na arrabida, mais em cima estava mais neve do que se ve nessa foto! Tenho aqui duas fotos ja ponho,tb nao são nada demais


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 18:40)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

Com muita pena minha, mas só tenho estas 2


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Jan 2007 às 19:24)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*







[/URL][/IMG]

Este é o Palácio de Vila Viçosa há um ano atrás!


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



vaga disse:


> Com muita pena minha, mas só tenho estas 2




eu infelizmente num rolo de 36 apenas se safaram algumas, tive pena dava pra ver a serra da arrabida,com algumas partes cobertas. quando tiver tempo posto aqui


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



mocha disse:


> eu infelizmente num rolo de 36 apenas se safaram algumas, tive pena dava pra ver a serra da arrabida,com algumas partes cobertas. quando tiver tempo posto aqui



Já andas com esta cantiga do quando tiver tempo, antes era o pc estragado , cá para mim queres é matar o pessoal de ansiedade , trata lá disso Raquel!   

Aqui postaste uma, mas eu com a minha idade avançada já não consigo vê-la, nem com uma lupa! 

Claro que convém postares fotos da paisagem, ninguém te pede fotos pessoais


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



vaga disse:


> Com muita pena minha, mas só tenho estas 2



Vaga!! Como podes ter apenas estas fotos de tão fraca resolução! Então e a tua mánica toda xpto!!!


----------



## Nuno (23 Jan 2007 às 02:22)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Vaga!! Como podes ter apenas estas fotos de tão fraca resolução! Então e a tua mánica toda xpto!!!  [/QUO
> 
> 
> mas qual maquina mas e tinha la tempo pa maquina foi com um tele todo ranhosos que tinha! Agr as fotos k tu ves kuando eu ponho e do meu tele novo sony ericson k750 I....ganda maquina


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 09:46)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Já andas com esta cantiga do quando tiver tempo, antes era o pc estragado , cá para mim queres é matar o pessoal de ansiedade , trata lá disso Raquel!
> 
> Aqui postaste uma, mas eu com a minha idade avançada já não consigo vê-la, nem com uma lupa!
> 
> Claro que convém postares fotos da paisagem, ninguém te pede fotos pessoais



Ena Kim, o prometido é devido esta noite vou tratar disso, na realidade o disco do pc foi a vida e perdi td o que tinha la, mas as fotos tão bem guardadas num cd, assim k o homem chegar a casa peço lhe uma ajuda, pois como viste eu pus uma e deu naquela desgraça  esta noite posto sem falta.
fotos pessoais isso é que não


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 14:21)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



mocha disse:


> Ena Kim, o prometido é devido esta noite vou tratar disso, na realidade o disco do pc foi a vida e perdi td o que tinha la, mas as fotos tão bem guardadas num cd, assim k o homem chegar a casa peço lhe uma ajuda, pois como viste eu pus uma e deu naquela desgraça  esta noite posto sem falta.
> fotos pessoais isso é que não



Boas mocha!  

Se tiveres dúvidas em como postar aqui as fotos apita que haverá aqui quem te ajude  
E obrigado!


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

obrigado Kim se precisar de ajuda tas tramado 
como tinha dito as fotos ficaram um bocado escuras, ja pra nao dizer k e branco no preto, claro k não vou por aqui fotos da minha figura


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



mocha disse:


> obrigado Kim se precisar de ajuda tas tramado
> como tinha dito as fotos ficaram um bocado escuras, ja pra nao dizer k e branco no preto, claro k não vou por aqui fotos da minha figura



Não me venhas com cantigas, que eu sei que tu és toda fotógrafa amadora e as tuas fotos são sempre tipo capas de revista!  
Desculpa de te andar a massacrar apenas a ti, mas entre todos fizeram uma votação secreta e tocou-me a mim ser o "chaga das fotos"   
Mas não és só tu que tem boas fotos e não as posta. Constou-me que o Sanxito (o morcego ), tem também umas boas 3 ou 4 dúzias delas e igualmente se anda a fazer o difícil!  
Imaginem vocês que a mim ou outro membro, nos dá um ataque cardíaco pela ansiedade que nos fazem passar! É que ver fotos de neve, ainda para mais do 30JAN06, é quase como estar na neve novamente   .

Deixem lá de ser mauzinho e coloquem lá aqui os vossos tesouros _nivológicos_!


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 21:17)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Não me venhas com cantigas, que eu sei que tu és toda fotógrafa amadora e as tuas fotos são sempre tipo capas de revista!
> Desculpa de te andar a massacrar apenas a ti, mas entre todos fizeram uma votação secreta e tocou-me a mim ser o "chaga das fotos"
> Mas não és só tu que tem boas fotos e não as posta. Constou-me que o Sanxito (o morcego ), tem também umas boas 3 ou 4 dúzias delas e igualmente se anda a fazer o difícil!
> Imaginem vocês que a mim ou outro membro, nos dá um ataque cardíaco pela ansiedade que nos fazem passar! É que ver fotos de neve, ainda para mais do 30JAN06, é quase como estar na neve novamente   .
> ...



bem eu vou tentar por aqui as ditas, mas vais ficar um pouco desiludido, assim como eu as vi quando as fui buscar


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 22:04)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



mocha disse:


> bem eu vou tentar por aqui as ditas, mas vais ficar um pouco desiludido, assim como eu as vi quando as fui buscar



Mas põe as boas! E as más desde que tenham neve!    

Tens alguma dificuldade Raquel?


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

tou a ter dificuldades em por as fotos. Aparecem pequenas ou exageradamente grandes, ja pedi ajuda ao homem da casa, so mais um pouco


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



mocha disse:


> tou a ter dificuldades em por as fotos. Aparecem pequenas ou exageradamente grandes, ja pedi ajuda ao homem da casa, so mais um pouco



Tens de convencer o esposo a participar, ou não sofre da febre do mercurio?


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 22:33)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Tens de convencer o esposo a participar, ou não sofre da febre do mercurio?



infelizmente não  eu sou a unica meteolouca ca da casa


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 22:51)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*















são so 3  as maganas


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 22:58)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



mocha disse:


> são so 3  as maganas



O que é que eu disse!!!!!  

Lindas!!!       Onde foram tiradas? Era já de noite? Não pode  
Esclarece lá!!!

Muito obrigado Raquel!!!!!   

Digitalizaste com scaner?


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 23:05)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

estas foram tiradas a 29/jan na serra da arrabida, era ja tarde 18h +/- , ja nao era propriamente de dia, mas mesmo assim ficaram mt escuras e nem sairam um terço delas 
pedi quando fui revela las pra passar pra cd, e agora o homem teve a dar um toque no photoshop, so pra diminuir o tamanho pra as puder colocar aqui 
ainda bem k gostastes


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 23:36)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

Sem desprimor nenhum para quem as teve a retocar, se me o permites aqui as deixo com cara lavada, o melhor que pude e soube 
















A última é a que está em pior estado e por isso melhor não consegui.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2007 às 00:20)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

As minhas únicas duas fotos sobreviventes do lindo e inesquecível dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 09:21)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Sem desprimor nenhum para quem as teve a retocar, se me o permites aqui as deixo com cara lavada, o melhor que pude e soube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boa Kim  ficaram bem melhores, realmente vendo bem agora da pra ver a diferença do photoshop, supostamente deveriam de ter ficado melhores não?


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 09:23)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



miguel disse:


> As minhas únicas duas fotos sobreviventes do lindo e inesquecível dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006



Devias de ter ido ate a serra, k fica bem perto de ti, aquilo sim foi lindo


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2007 às 09:46)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

Boas fotos as que por aqui se têm colocado


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2007 às 13:52)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



mocha disse:


> Devias de ter ido ate a serra, k fica bem perto de ti, aquilo sim foi lindo



Fica para uma próxima


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 14:02)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



mocha disse:


> boa Kim  ficaram bem melhores, realmente vendo bem agora da pra ver a diferença do photoshop, supostamente deveriam de ter ficado melhores não?



Não depende só do photoshop, é preciso saber trabalhar com esse tipo de programas! Eu pessoalmente não o uso!


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Não depende só do photoshop, é preciso saber trabalhar com esse tipo de programas! Eu pessoalmente não o uso!



pois eu tb não  como não conseguia por aqui as fotos tive de por o homem a trabalhar, mas realmente não ficaram mt bem, não percebo pk, o k interessa é k ja estão


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 15:00)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



mocha disse:


> pois eu tb não  como não conseguia por aqui as fotos *tive de por o homem a trabalhar*, mas realmente não ficaram mt bem, não percebo pk, o k interessa é k ja estão



   
Eu como representante da classe oprimida reinvindico, mais tempo livre para o homem e não à escravidão que nos fazem viver as mulheres!

 

Para quem quiser ver as restantes, e porque acho desnecessário estar a repetilas aqui, deixo o link onde está tudinho o que o pessoal postou na altura!  

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=114

Só repito aqui esta porque gosto muito dela!


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 15:48)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu como representante da classe oprimida reinvindico, mais tempo livre para o homem e não à escravidão que nos fazem viver as mulheres!
> 
> 
> so tu pra me fazeres rir, então o homem nao se pode queixar, tem sempre comida feita e roupa lavada
> ...


Kim saíste me ca um fotografo e peras


----------



## Fernando_ (24 Jan 2007 às 20:56)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

Fantásticas fotos de aquel episodio, parabéns a todos 

Para kimcarvalho: ¿posso mostrar alguma de esas fotos de Elvas e Estremoz no foro de Meteored?   Hai um topic com respeito à neve em Badajoz.


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 23:58)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



Fernando_ disse:


> Fantásticas fotos de aquel episodio, parabéns a todos
> 
> Para kimcarvalho: ¿posso mostrar alguma de esas fotos de Elvas e Estremoz no foro de Meteored?   Hai um topic com respeito à neve em Badajoz.



Claro que sim, todas as que quiseres, nem nunca aqui ouvi alguém dizer que o que aqui é postado é pertença exclusiva do fórum!  
É como tudo desde que indiques a fonte estás à vontade. A ver se fico famoso!  

Se puderes coloca aqui o link desse tópico de Badajoz que gostava de ver. Já procurei mas eram tantos os resultados que desisti.


----------



## tozequio (25 Jan 2007 às 00:20)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



Fernando_ disse:


> Fantásticas fotos de aquel episodio, parabéns a todos
> 
> Para kimcarvalho: ¿posso mostrar alguma de esas fotos de Elvas e Estremoz no foro de Meteored?   Hai um topic com respeito à neve em Badajoz.



E já agora parabéns por falares um português quase perfeito


----------



## Fernando_ (25 Jan 2007 às 18:47)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Claro que sim, todas as que quiseres, nem nunca aqui ouvi alguém dizer que o que aqui é postado é pertença exclusiva do fórum!
> É como tudo desde que indiques a fonte estás à vontade. A ver se fico famoso!
> 
> Se puderes coloca aqui o link desse tópico de Badajoz que gostava de ver. Já procurei mas eram tantos os resultados que desisti.



Obrigado, aqui fica o link, "fatores para que neve em Badajoz", talvez podas ajudarnos com a tua opiniao e experiência  http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,64083.0.html



tozequio disse:


> E já agora parabéns por falares um português quase perfeito



Obrigado, mas o mérito corresponde aos dicionários on-line


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jan 2007 às 11:15)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

Faz hoje um ano  


















e ontem esteve quase...quase


----------



## rozzo (4 Mar 2007 às 23:10)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

Bem este tópico tava aqui meio "enterrado", também já é antigo.. mas lembrei-me de contribuir com umas fotos desse dia fantástico de 29 Jan 2006.. (saudades ) a maior parte das fotos foi tirada em Lisboa, algures no meio da serra de Monsanto, mais precisamente na "luneta dos quarteis" (se não estou enganado no nome )

Esta primeira foi tirada pouco depois de começar a nevar, mas em Sintra, perto do Palácio da Pena




Agora as seguintes já são todas em Lx:
esta primeira não é lá muito bonita, mas dá para ver que tava a nevar mesmo bastante (ainda me estava a beliscar para ver se era mesmo verdade )




nesta estava a neve a começar a pegar um pouco 




Agora umas quantas ali da zona qd começou finalmente a ficar branquinho 













E por fim a minha favorita, ali um banquinho cheio de neve 




Pronto não são nada de especial, mas só de lembrar que isto foi aqui em Lisboa..  
Fica para a História  

também tenho para aqui uns vídeos, mas nada de mais, e nem os sei pôr admito..

PS: conseguem aceder aos links? isto tá meio "parvo"..


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*

Estão excelentes! Obrigado por partilhares


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 11:56)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



Kraliv disse:


> Faz hoje um ano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes!! Já aqui estavam à tanto tempo e eu nem tinha reparado!  (podias eras ter colocado mais umas quantas! )



rozzo disse:


> Bem este tópico tava aqui meio "enterrado", também já é antigo.. mas lembrei-me de contribuir com umas fotos desse dia fantástico de 29 Jan 2006.. (saudades ) a maior parte das fotos foi tirada em Lisboa, algures no meio da serra de Monsanto, mais precisamente na "luneta dos quarteis" (se não estou enganado no nome )
> 
> Esta primeira foi tirada pouco depois de começar a nevar, mas em Sintra, perto do Palácio da Pena
> 
> ...



Rozzo, apesar de seres do IM , já ganhas-te muita pontuação só por partilhares esta excelente, diaria mesmo EXCELENTE , colecção de fotos e ainda por cima de locais onde não tinha viste nenhumas, Monsanto!. Agora é de evitar dizeres "_...esta primeira não é lá muito bonita..._" ou "_...Pronto não são nada de especial..._" , isso é um verdadeiro sacrilégio, qualquer foto deste memorável evento é digno de destaque!    

A primeira, em Sintra, é a entrada ou saída (já não me recordo muito bem) da visita ao Castelo dos Mouros não é?

Obrigado a ambos por me alegrarem o dia com tão boas memórias!


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2007 às 14:44)

*Re: centenas de fotos de 29/01/2006...*



kimcarvalho disse:


> A primeira, em Sintra, é a entrada ou saída (já não me recordo muito bem) da visita ao Castelo dos Mouros não é?



sim, acho que é nesse sitio! depois vejo se consigo pôr 1 vídeo também feito nesse sítio.. mas só ponho se não disseres mal de eu tar no IM


----------

